# Could my Betta Fish be Depressed?



## TheOneBettaFishOwner (May 24, 2009)

Well my fish was sick with fin rot but after putting some aquarium salt he's better but his fins are now small permanently . Well in the last few days my fish has been in his little home 24/7. He never comes out and is always there. I don't know what's wrong. I always feed him everyday. Could it possibly be that's he bloated????. If he is what can u give him?? I'm worried since the last time I needed to feed him I had to move his home in order to get him out. What could be wrong??


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

The fins will grow back. Its just really slow. But trust me he will be beautiful after time. Just have some patience. Ill let a more experience person answer about the bloating, i have yet to deal with that.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I would fast him for awhile. It wont hurt him none. If he is bloated or constipated,to keep feeding him is the worst thing to do. When is the last time you changed his water? What size tank is he in? Does it have a heater?


----------



## TheOneBettaFishOwner (May 24, 2009)

He has a heater but everytime I touch the water its cold. I changed his water right now. And he's in a 10 gallon water tank but I fill half of it since when he can't go all the way up for air. Additional details are that he just lays on the ground. He dosen't move he just stays on ground and only goes up for air. He moves around then he lays on the ground. I will fasten him for maybe 3 days. I think he has diarrhea if fish even get that :-?. When we eat too much you have diarrhea so it could be the same for the fish. If only there was Pepto Bismol for fish :|.


----------



## TheOneBettaFishOwner (May 24, 2009)

He has a heater but everytime I touch the water its cold. I changed his water right now. And he's in a 10 gallon water tank but I fill half of it since he can't go all the way up for air. Additional details are that he just lays on the ground. He dosen't move he just stays on ground and only goes up for air. He moves around then he lays on the ground. I will fasten him for maybe 3 days. I think he has diarrhea if fish even get that :-?. When we eat too much you have diarrhea so it could be the same for the fish. If only there was Pepto Bismol for fish :|.


----------

